# 1974 Raleigh Professional with full Campy



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just got it all put back together with the new parts and greased - ready for a first ride tomorrow.


----------



## gregl1956 (Dec 24, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine looks identical, except for your jumbo size. Raleigh Pro's ride nicely. One of the best bikes evar!


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

fast ferd said:


> Mine looks identical, except for your jumbo size. Raleigh Pro's ride nicely. One of the best bikes evar!


It is rather tall, but the reach measured the same as my 58cm bike that is probably the right size for me. I have a 62cm Motobecane that is too big for me and I ride it anyway, so this one I think is a 60cm and it feels good so far. Will know more tomorrow on a longer ride, so far the short sprints around the block have been amazing. Really stable and turns very quick for such a tall bike. My stones give out before the bike does on a sharp corner.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Beautiful! Man, she looks like brand new.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow. That is shiny. Do you have any closeups of the bike before you cleaned it up?


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

As it looked when I brought it home,.. can't really see the adhesive residue from the stickers made it look so bad in the photo. The only closeup I took was of the brakes and you can see they were fairly clean.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Long ride today*

Put a lot of miles on this today, adjusted the seat and stem to my needs, it is just right. Not too big a bike for me at all. Had to stop partway in the ride to replace the chain, a couple of bad links kept popping off the cogs.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Tucson_2011 said:


> Put a lot of miles on this today, adjusted the seat and stem to my needs, it is just right. Not too big a bike for me at all. Had to stop partway in the ride to replace the chain, a couple of bad links kept popping off the cogs.


Hell, back in the 70's and early 80's mostly everyone road a too big of a frame. It;s nice to see a good restore like you did. Bravo!


----------



## rich p (May 18, 2012)

Very nice. That was my dream bike when I was in high school, but could never afford one.I assume the hubs are not original as I beleive they had large flange hubs. Very nice though.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes,but I bought a set of large flange Campy hub wheels that have been hung on my wall in the garage, I just don't trust them for a daily rider. That ally looks too brittle. These tubular Campy/Mavics are a few years later, 78-80 I think, and well taken care of. Those are Specialized skewers as well, they are a lot stronger and look right. These wheels roll like butter. Someday, I suppose, this bike may become wall art and the original vintage parts will go back on, but until then I intend to ride this beauty.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

nice bike, but in my experience your handlebar tape is on backwards - when your hands move outward on the tops or downwards in the drops, you're rolling the exposed edges and will end up with bare aluminum eventually.


----------



## coach9 (May 13, 2012)

WOW.Nice bike. I tried to find skewes like that. Where did you find them and do you have a name for them?


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Those skewers are clearly marked "Specialized" and they look just like Campy except the word is different!


----------



## the70sbike (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a very similar one, I have no anxiety about riding with the original Record high flange hubs. I used to have a Raleigh International, once I got the Pro I sold the International because it felt so much better to ride.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice bike. Nice Jag, too.


----------



## Pacer1 (May 21, 2012)

Great looking bike. I love how simple and clean the lines are. I'd give anything for that one.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

I gotta admit, I purchased a '77 Raleigh Pro in superb-condition a number of years ago. I tore it all down, cleaned and lubed it back together, put some large flange Campy-hubbed tubular wheels on it and rode it about a dozen times. 

Thing felt like a truck! Although it was the object of my lust when in college way back in the '70's, it couldn't match the Raleigh Team bike that preceded it in my stable, even though cosmetically it was way more pristine. Sadly I said goodbye to it and sold it to an ecstatic buyer on Ebay.

So many bikes, so little time.

Bill in Pasadena


----------



## 23802211 (Jun 15, 2012)

I really like the very history of the bicycle


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Carlton is a very interesting workshop, I have found a few other gems on the internet that have come out of that place - maybe I will have the chance to buy one of them one day but in the meantime this one suits me fine. It really has a dream ride to it, very quick to turn and floats over the rough stuff. Have gotten a chance to do some steep hills now, both ways, and this bike hit about 45mph on a really fast downhill. Not sure I want to do that too many more times, not a safe speed for a bike - too many unexpected things can happen!


----------



## TMcPhoto (Jun 27, 2012)

*74 Raleigh Professional, full Campy*

My brother has one almost identical to this and he is selling it. He's moving to the East Coast and needs to raise some money. Any idea what these are selling for and where the best place might be to advertise it? Thank you.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, there are very good prices for these on the East Coast, and depending where he is coming from he might get a better price after the move! $300-$2000 - really a lot of range of prices on this model.


----------



## TMcPhoto (Jun 27, 2012)

He is in the San Francisco Bay area now and will be moving to Upstate NY. We will put it on Craig's list, but want to price it right. Thank you.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looked for it in the SF/Bay area CL, did not see it. Condition and completeness of all the parts is critical for the value. I bought mine for $375 from a good charity, and immediately turned around and spent another $400 on it acquiring the few missing period correct parts from a bike swap meet. Little parts can cost a great deal, and the paint on this model doesn't really hold up well over time, IMO. I have not used all the correct parts, I do ride this every weekend and some concession to that has been made.

"almost identical" means a Carlton made Professional, right?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

If it says Carlton on the seat tube, that means carlton made the frame. right?


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

yes, Carlton put those stickers on every bike they built for Raleigh as far as my research has shown. And all Raleigh Professionals during those years were made by Carlton. They made bikes for other company's too, earlier in their history, but not all got a sticker. And for that matter, Carlton made their own branded bikes separate from Raleigh, but very very similar.

I suppose I should point out that anyone can order that sticker from eBay and stick it on themselves,... buyer beware. There are serial number lists available for this marque on the internet.


----------

